# Tip Tornado Sport



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is the footage that I took of the Tip Tornado Sport that I was able to use whilst in the UK .

based on this trial I purchased a blnk which I am now using in that never ending quest to cast further. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI4BEilf5IE


Note that I feel that this rod will also make a good fishing rod as it is rated up to 225 grams and isn't heavy for a small bloke like me ( 5' 6" ) 

Hope this is of some assistance in people deciding on a new rod.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Once again, thank you. (I don't think you could have found a windier day. LOL)

Robert


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Robert , 

I agree with you on the wind but the rods still performed very well which is what you want from a fishing and casting rod


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jeremy, how would you describe the stiffness of the rod butt. It looked like you were getting a good bend down into the butt section, from what I could tell.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Mark G said:


> Jeremy, how would you describe the stiffness of the rod butt. It looked like you were getting a good bend down into the butt section, from what I could tell.
> 
> Thanks, Mark


Curious of that also, how stiff if the butt compared to a TT-R, or say a E1000. I just threw the two and its is fresh on my mind how they feel.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Is this the rod that Kieth was talking about on the Jersey board about a year ago, with a thin butt section?

Evan


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

5foot6? you cast like you're 6foot5 LOL...... you give us short guys encouragement


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Mark , 

The stiffness in the butt is a bit deceptive in that when you pick the rod up it feels quite stiff , however I would rate it as softer than that of the E1000 or the TTR . This however suits people like me with lighter overall body weight as I can load the butt easier ( I weight 85 KG or 180 ponds approx. )Note that the rod is rated to 225 grams and has PLENTY of power . 

Evan ,
Yes this is the rod that was reviewed on the Jersey site by Keith and also the one that threw 260+ meters by Gary Dickerson ( Top Bloke ) . 

At this stage I have thrown some reasonable distances but not put a measure to them. I will do this in the near future.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy, surprised that it is softer than the E1000. Gonna have to track one down to cast a little, Im in the market for a new rod myself. YOur reveiws are very helpful in my quest to find a rod that fits me.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Chuck, are you looking for a Field rod or fishing rod?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

kmw21230 said:


> Chuck, are you looking for a Field rod or fishing rod?


feild rod, need something for the 150g


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

you may want to look at the Kompressor SS...


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks Jeremy.

Do you like this better as a 150 or a 175 tournament rod? And what weight do you see the rod for fishing?


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Few bits of comparitive analysis. 

1. Butt stiffnes is less than E1000 - note that E1000 is 14'8" with a very powerful tip that loads the mid section and butt of the rod and gives the impression that it is soft. This is not the case. To verify this in your own mind simply mount the reel 14" up the butt and you will be very supprised at how it stiffens. 

2 The loading of the butt section in the video is because I have taken a slow buildup , come into the cast too fast and she will also lock up and want to recoil back against you before you are ready . 

3. The rod is rated to 225 grams. I like the way it balances with the lighter weights but that is because I have the bad habit of turning into the cast fast. Doing this with the heavier lead will cause the rod to put too much pressure on the shoulder and generally result in cutting the corner. 
My prefered weight is 150 gram for both field and fishing as that is what i use most. 
I would however feel very comfortable with all weights as i have had the occasion to use the heavier leads and large baits when targeting Mulloway and Shark.

I will be trying the rod down on the beach in the coming months and will post up results and footage as I can. 

regards


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

im gonna go down and feed the sharks next week.......ill let u know how mine stands up to that..........this kinda information is what keeps this site alive thanks agian!!!!


----------



## fish33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is a bit more video of the TT Sport from Australia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnRpsb8ERf0&feature=channel_page

cheers Gary

.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

*TT Sport & 175 gram today*

Here is the footage of me trying out the TT Sport for the first time with the 175ram lead and 7HT mag. 

The more I use this outfit the more I like it. I feel that with more practice I should be able to get a better turn going and a lowering of the tip as well. 

Lee Andrews is also featured on the video casting 150 gram with his TTR. 

Great day out with the good lady taking the footage for me   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyyykLI16z4


Regards


----------

